# MV Cedric 1968 - 1971



## Stellamaris68 (Dec 29, 2013)

Hello all
I am looking for some old friends that were made via the Stella Maris in Melbourne Australia. 
In particular, I am looking, for the following people who were pen pals, but who I have lost touch with over the years.

Tony Ford
Elwin Davies
Fred Evans

We were keeping in touch via mail, but addresses were lost. 

Does anyone know what happened to these guys, or if they are on this board?
I would love to get back in touch with them. Please let me know of any clues, or inbox me if you have contact details.

Any help would be appreciated!


----------

